
Microsoft at 40: Read Bill Gates' anniversary email to employees - tim333
http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-at-40-read-bill-gates-anniversary-email-to-employees/
======
em3rgent0rdr
tldr: Bill will be technical advisor and microsoft is great.

